# Yellow Blaze Peacock or Hap?



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)




----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

He kinda looks like a venustus.... does he have giraffe-like spots?


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

opcorn: Not sure but interested in hearing other opinions. Maybe a hybrid.


----------



## ndblaikie (Oct 12, 2011)

Kind of agree that it could be a maturing Venustus although the black markings look different, so am not sure.


----------



## Cichlid_Expert (Feb 8, 2011)

ndblaikie said:


> Kind of agree that it could be a maturing Venustus although the black markings look different, so am not sure.


I agree with you, it doesnt have the Venustus markings.... the shape of its head also doesnt look like a Venustuses :?


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

Nice looking fish, does look like it has some venestus in it, but that could just be a coincidence too.


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

defo not a venustus, heres another pic:


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

protomelas spilonotus...mara rocks...sulfur head hap. When I look at pics on the net...that is sure what it looks like to me. Could be wrong.


----------



## Robchester_2000 (Nov 8, 2008)

13razorbackfan said:


> protomelas spilonotus...mara rocks...sulfur head hap. When I look at pics on the net...that is sure what it looks like to me. Could be wrong.


i think you are right, tho its not as clean looking as the ones in the species article. It changes color constantly between yellow, green and blue. my lights are very yellow, hence the crazy difference in photos.


----------



## Fogelhund (Dec 3, 2002)

13razorbackfan said:


> protomelas spilonotus...mara rocks...sulfur head hap. When I look at pics on the net...that is sure what it looks like to me. Could be wrong.


No, the body shape is wrong. Spilonotus mara rocks is a much deeper bodied fish at that point.


----------



## 13razorbackfan (Sep 28, 2011)

Fogelhund said:


> 13razorbackfan said:
> 
> 
> > protomelas spilonotus...mara rocks...sulfur head hap. When I look at pics on the net...that is sure what it looks like to me. Could be wrong.
> ...


If that is not it then I have no clue. Maybe a hybrid mara rocks?


----------



## jaydengsack (Sep 2, 2011)

looks sort of like a kadango but not to sure

__
https://flic.kr/p/154354211


----------

